# Why do most actors have blue eyes in shows, movies, and even commercials?



## FosterJemini (Dec 28, 2011)

Cuz us Asians envy white complexion, blue/green eyes, and better socio-economic security.


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

^ truth


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

They can wear contacts to make their eyes appear blue anyway. I think it depends on the character too, blue eyes appear kinder, whilst darker eyes appear more fierce, more suited to a "darker" character.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I've never noticed this. Maybe it's because of the rarity of light colored eyes?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

what? :lmao you made a thread to ask this question? What are you talking about? :lmao I demand a list of at least 10 actors and actresses who have blue eyes.

Daniel Craig has blue eyes, there's 1 for you.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Most people are attracted to blue eyes. I personally prefer guys with brown or black eyes though. But the masses win.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Warren Zevon preferred his woman with black eyes too


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

'Cause Hitler won, didn't you know?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Because certain people with blue eyes are great.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Skyfall said:


> what? :lmao you made a thread to ask this question? What are you talking about? :lmao I demand a list of at least 10 actors and actresses who have blue eyes.
> 
> Daniel Craig has blue eyes, there's 1 for you.


Pretty much the whole cast of Breaking Bad has blue/green eyes.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Dont forget all the actresses that dye their hair blonde. Why does hollywood think we want everyone to have blonde hair?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Don't know. I like women with dark hair and eyes, so what do I know.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Skyfall said:


> what? :lmao you made a thread to ask this question? What are you talking about? :lmao I demand a list of at least 10 actors and actresses who have blue eyes.
> 
> Daniel Craig has blue eyes, there's 1 for you.


Ryan Gosling
Aaron Paul
Bryan Cranston
Zooey Deschanel
Emilie de Ravin
Jennifer Aniston
Tom Hiddlestone
Leonardo DiCaprio
Megan Fox
Brad Pitt
Steve Buscemi
Michael Pitt
Christina Hendricks

that's who I could name off the top of my head. When you think about it a lot of actors have blue eyes, it's just brown eyes are A LOT more common.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Because they are the master race


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Green eyes > all.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll agree with that

Always saw blue eyes as more of a guy thing

Now green eyes on a girl, thats perfect


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Green eyes > all.


What does it mean? Two girls with green eyes. After all these years.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I have light brown colored eyes.

I alao the same amount of actors/actresses that have dark colored eyes.

I personally prefer green colored eyes on a girl, they are the rarest colored eyes right?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Because Frodo Baggins would not have been as much of a woobie if he didn't have bright blue eyes.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Because blue eyes are loved over darker eyes,I have no idea why though I love having dark eyes.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I hate light colored eyes. 


Mine are so dark, they are almost black. I don't know, I just find that a lot of the most attractive people in the world (well, the ones I find attractive, like the piece of ass in my sig) all have dark hair and eyes. I could never get a wet lady area over a ginger or a guy with blonde hair and blue eyes. Gotta be dark eyes and hair.


----------



## buckatee (May 20, 2010)

I prefer beady black eyes. My eyes are naturally grey, which is even rarer than plain blue.


----------

